# Will the Euro front splitter fit OSIR Front chin?



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

Hi, i have the OSIR Front chin on my car... and I would like to install the Euro Splitter front lip (http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Audi-TT-Splitter-Euro-Front-Valance-Bumper-Spoiler-Lip_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ72Q3a317Q7c66Q3a2Q7c65Q3a12Q7c39Q3a1Q7c240Q3a1318Q7c301Q3a0Q7c293Q3a15Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem3ca1dd7941QQitemZ260413684033QQptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_3481wt_948)
Please let me know if anyone has try this.
Thanks!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Will the Euro front splitter fit OSIR Front chin? (GTi 1.8T)*

Sure why not? All you'll have to do is drill into FCS...it might be too much though (visually speaking), and does your chin spoiler need a lip?


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...t_948


----------



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*

How would that look on the OSIR front lip? overkill?


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GTi 1.8T)*

I think adding the Seat LIP would be total overkill. Adding a splitter would be too IMO.
Also keep in mind your OSIR lip is made from FIBERGLASS. It will crack easily and so will the paint. I would skip this one and spend your money else where. Either that or go back to a stock bumper + seat lip or a splitter with braces. I think the ABT lip has a little bit of a splittler built into it if you dig that look.
By the way:
*Lip:*
















*Splitter:*
















I believe this second car is the 2.2L guy whose name, I'm sorry but I cannot remember right now. Really nice guy. Damnit - nice guy whats your name again?!

If I'm right a splitter comes out perpendicular from the bumper and parallel to the ground. Should be used with center braces in most cases and will provide more downforce on the front end due to the air dam it forums. A lip is just a bumper add on that adds length to the bumper and can also be a cover, such as your OSIR FCS or the Votex front lip.


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Village_Idiot)*

If the OSir lip is the 3.2 knock off it will work...Heres my Seat Cupra lip in a OEM 3.2 nose


----------

